# how to boost sperm count.



## UrPrincess

I was wondering what all you ladies are doing to help boost your partners sperm count. . we are willing to try anything!!


----------



## fluffystar

Vitamins are a good place to start for information. I found this website very useful but remember that it will take 3 months to have a full effect as thats how long it takes to produce sperm. You can also buy his and her conception vitamins in health fodd shops or places such as Boots.

Good luck

Fluffy xx


----------



## caz & bob

get somethink called wellman helps xx :) xx


----------



## MrsJA

My doc said zinc is the main thing they need to take.
Plus get him to wear boxers if you can, and avoid bike riding apparently!
Good luck!


----------



## MrsJA

Oh, and also if he's a smoker he should stop. :flower:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi alcohol is a big no no so my dh stopped drinking, went gym more ( did swimming) & took either fertile aid 4 men or wellmans daily. it def improved...im now 11 weeks preg:) xx


----------



## kelly brown

i heard zinc and vitiams c


----------



## kelly brown

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi alcohol is a big no no so my dh stopped drinking, went gym more ( did swimming) & took either fertile aid 4 men or wellmans daily. it def improved...im now 11 weeks preg:) xx

is that the wellmans conception one


----------



## kelly brown

Why has Wellman® Conception been developed? 
Wellman® Conception has been specifically designed to support the nutritional requirements of men who: 

- Wish to support their reproductive health
- Are about to try for a family and wish to look after their diet and lifestyle in preparation

The special formula has been developed on the basis of worldwide studies showing that certain nutrients can play an important role in helping to build nutritional stores to help support good reproductive health. Wellman Conception provides a carefully balanced comprehensive formulation of micronutrients for the maintenance of reproductive health in men , including the specific nutrients Lycopene, L-Carnitine, L-Arginine, MACA, Ginseng, Zinc & Selenium. [Top]


Why is nutrition important in male reproductive health? 
Sperm can be highly susceptible to free radical or oxidative damage and natural aging. Vitamins C and E, and selenium are all potent antioxidants that may help maintain sperm counts and quality by reducing free radical damage. Zinc and B vitamins (especially B6 and B12) are critical nutrients in male reproductive systems for several reasons, including hormone metabolism, sperm formation and motility. The amino acids, L-arginine and L-carnitine have also been shown to play an important role in the formation of healthy sperm. [Top]


When is Wellman® Conception recommended? 
Wellman® Conception should be used as soon as you start trying for a baby with your partner. To help build the body&#8217;s nutritional stores it can even be for 3-6 months before you physically start to try for a baby.[Top]


What do I need to know before starting to use Wellman® Conception? 
Wellman® Conception is a food supplement. It has been carefully developed by a team of experts including highly qualified pharmacists and nutritional consultants, and is based upon scientific research evidence, as a nutritional safeguard for men&#8217;s reproductive health. Wellman® Conception replaces your usual daily multivitamin. [Top]



Can Wellman® Conception be used alongside medications? 
As a general rule, Wellman® Conception can be taken alongside medications because it contains only moderate levels of vitamins and minerals. However, if you are under medical supervision, already taking prescribed supplements or medications or have an underlying condition, Please seek advice from your doctor or health professional first.[Top]


How many tablets does one pack of Wellman® Conception contain ? 
Wellman® Conception contains 30 tablets per pack and it is recommended to take one per day . (30 days supply ) [Top]


How and when should Wellman® Conception be used? 
One tablet per day is recommended with or immediately after your main meal, with a full glass of water or a cold drink. Taking the tablet with a large meal maximises the absorption of the nutrients, and can reduce any nausea which maybe experienced if multivitamins are taken on an empty stomach, or a light meal like breakfast. Wellman® Conception should only be taken on a full stomach. Always ensure that Wellman® Conception is taken with plenty of liquid to wash down the tablet. We do not recommend chewing the tablets because they have not been formulated as a chewable preparation. Wellman® Conception tablets are suitable for vegetarians.[Top]


Are there any undesired side-effects whilst taking Wellman® Conception ? 
Wellman® Conception has no known side-effects when taken as directed. Do not exceed the recommended tablet intake. In case of overdose, seek medical advice immediately .[Top]


Is there anything my partner should take too? 
Yes. Pregnacare® Conception has been specifically designed to support the nutritional requirements of women who are trying to conceive. The special formula has been developed on the basis of worldwide studies showing that certain nutrients can play an important role in helping to build nutritional stores ready for pregnancy and support good reproductive health. Pregnacare® Conception provides a carefully balanced comprehensive formulation of micronutrients for the maintenance of reproductive health in women, including the specific nutrients inositol, l-arginine, n-acetyl cysteine and selenium. The formula also includes vital minerals like iron and zinc, vitamin B12, and folic acid at 400mcg, the exact recommended level for all women who are trying for a baby to help safeguard the early stages of foetal development .[Top]


What are the active ingredients? 
Wellman® Conception contains: Lycopene Extract 1.5 mg; Maca Extract 250 mg; Pine Bark Extract 30 mg; Octacosanol 3 mg; Inositol 40 mg; L-Glutathione 2.5 mg; L-Arginine 10 mg; Siberian Ginseng Extract 30 mg; Co-enzyme Q10 2 mg; L-Carnitine Tartrate 50 mg; Citrus Bioflavonoids 10 mg; Vitamin A (2500 IU) 750 µg RE; Vitamin D3 (as D3 600 IU) 15 µg; Vitamin E 30 mg &#945;- TE; Vitamin C 90 mg; Thiamin (Vitamin B1) 12 mg; Riboflavin (Vitamin B2) 5 mg; Niacin (Vitamin B3) 18 mg NE; Vitamin B6 10 mg; Folacin (Folic Acid) 400 µg; Vitamin B12 75 µg; Biotin 150 µg; Pantothenic Acid 10 mg; Magnesium 60 mg; Iron 6 mg; Zinc 15 mg; Copper 1000 µg; Manganese 0.5 mg; Selenium 150 µg; Chromium 50 µg. .[Top]


Some Recommended Daily Allowance (RDA) levels are above 100%. Is this safe? 
Certain vitamins are very safe at levels tens or even hundreds of times the RDA, whereas for others the safety level is much closer to the RDA. For this reason every vitamin and mineral needs to be considered on an individual basis in terms of its upper safe level. The Recommended Daily Allowance (RDA) is the amount of a vitamin or mineral which has been calculated to help prevent basic deficiency states in the general population. However, certain vitamins and minerals at optimal levels, above the RDA, have consistently been shown to have positive benefits in specific areas of health. This is why some Vitabiotics formulas have certain nutrient levels greater than 100% RDA. 

All Vitabiotics® products has been developed using the latest research and contain effective levels of vitamins and minerals, while avoiding any excessive amounts, in accordance with official upper safe limits for vitamins and minerals. [Top]


thats abit about wellmens hope this helps xx


----------



## lochbride

Just picked some Wellman up for OH today but gutted we hadn't thought of doing this earlier. I was worried about my own health, we didn't even think of vitimins for him too. 

Cutting down on caffine (tea, coffee and fizzy drinks) is also supposed to help but getting my OH to agree is another story! 

Good luck


----------



## kelly brown

what wellman so i buy to boose sperm can some one add photo or link so i no what one to get there so many for sport etc thanks girls xxx


----------



## lochbride

It's called Wellman Conception - sorry got no pics!


----------



## Dancingkaty1

kelly brown said:


> Dancingkaty1 said:
> 
> 
> hi alcohol is a big no no so my dh stopped drinking, went gym more ( did swimming) & took either fertile aid 4 men or wellmans daily. it def improved...im now 11 weeks preg:) xx
> 
> is that the wellmans conception oneClick to expand...

yes hun the conception one x


----------



## Natalie.K

Zinc and menivet
Wear boxers
Don't drink or smoke

Thats what my partner did on our last (6th) IVF/ICSI attempt and it worked after 5 unsuccessful cycles.


----------

